

Patterns of Failure: Acquisition Archetypes - jcr
http://www.sei.cmu.edu/acquisition/research/archetypes.cfm

======
hackerjam
the use of archetypes in systems thinking is very powerful. they let you
quickly recognize the source of a problem. glad to see this field of expertise
is migrating to software acquisition.

btw, a visual representation of the diagrams can be found here:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_archetype](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_archetype)

